# Bed Nose



## krandall

I'm sure we've all seen our beautiful, well-groomed Havs wake up from a nap looking like this. In our house, we call it "Bed Nose" Let's all post some photos and show the new folks "real life" Havies!


----------



## nlb

Well, we all can't be beautiful 24/7...lol


----------



## Suzi

Well I'm sure I can add to this with better pictures. I had this titled Zoey Bad Hair Day.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

They look so cute and cuddley when they wake up.


----------



## shimpli

Here is Ache...


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> Well I'm sure I can add to this with better pictures. I had this titled Zoey Bad Hair Day.


Trouble is, Suzi, she looks WAY to cute in that picture!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall

shimpli said:


> Here is Ache...


Now, Ache's got some real bed nose going there!:biggrin1:


----------



## CrazieJones

krandall said:


> I'm sure we've all seen our beautiful, well-groomed Havs wake up from a nap looking like this. In our house, we call it "Bed Nose" Let's all post some photos and show the new folks "real life" Havies!


Roshi looks like that everyday... short hair version.


----------



## krandall

CrazieJones said:


> Roshi looks like that everyday... short hair version.


Awww, Roshi is adorable. He just has that rakish, boyish charm. If he were a human boy, he'd have a frog in his pocket!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

LOL Karen, Kodi does look a bit hung over!!! 

I know I have bed nose photos somewhere of the boys. gotta go look.


----------



## waybrook

LOL! I'll have to look - Panda has "bed nose" all the time...


----------



## heatherk

Haha great thread Karen! I just took this picture of Cey. To be fair, I woke him up from his nap to take it and he wasn't thrilled about it .


----------



## krandall

heatherk said:


> Haha great thread Karen! I just took this picture of Cey. To be fair, I woke him up from his nap to take it and he wasn't thrilled about it .


If looks could kill!ound:


----------



## nlb

heatherk said:


> Haha great thread Karen! I just took this picture of Cey. To be fair, I woke him up from his nap to take it and he wasn't thrilled about it .


I love that pic! Still amazed by the color changes!


----------



## Missy

this isn't bed nose! but they are my favorite NOSE's in the whole wide world.
















and here is a little bed head!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

These pictures are adorable and fun!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I found one Yogi with bed noise.


----------



## Luciledodd

This is Rosie on her worse day, I think she wins.


----------



## Ruthi

Karen, that is too cute!


----------



## krandall

I LOVE all these bed nose pix! 

And Cash and Jazz's noses are too cute for words!


----------



## Atticus

Rosie you make Atticus look good!


----------



## Luciledodd

Us southern girls are good for something...mostly making our men look good. LOL


----------



## nlb

Haha, great shots everybody! You guys are funny too!
Oh, the things I get to look foward to!


----------



## Suzi

Luciledodd said:


> This is Rosie on her worse day, I think she wins.


 I agree Rosie wins so far. Oh wait I missed Atticus I call a tie.


----------



## Suzi

I'm still trying she is so asleep in this picture I'm sure she had bed head when she woke up.


----------



## krandall

Suzi said:


> I'm still trying she is so asleep in this picture I'm sure she had bed head when she woke up.


Yes, this one DEFINITELY qualifies as "bed nose", Suzi! Cute!


----------



## heatherk

Suzi said:


> I agree Rosie wins so far. Oh wait I missed Atticus I call a tie.


I second the tie between Rosie and Atticus lol. Loving all of the pics!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I definitively need to catch Jack waking up, he is so cute. I call it "Bed Hair." Cute photos everyone! Keep them coming!


----------



## Laurief

I like this thread!! Such cute Bed Heads!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

heatherk said:


> I second the tie between Rosie and Atticus lol. Loving all of the pics!!


Agree! Rosie and Atticus win! They are all so cute!

Surprised to see Kodi with hair out of place, Karen! I don't know as I have ever seen him when he wasn't perfectly groomed! Thought he was like those actors on TV or something, where they wake up with perfect hairdos and in full makeup! ound:


----------



## Luciledodd

I thought the same thing Linda. Maybe it is because he is sick.


----------



## krandall

motherslittlehelper said:


> Agree! Rosie and Atticus win! They are all so cute!
> 
> Surprised to see Kodi with hair out of place, Karen! I don't know as I have ever seen him when he wasn't perfectly groomed! Thought he was like those actors on TV or something, where they wake up with perfect hairdos and in full makeup! ound:


ound:ound:ound:

CLEARLY you've forgotten some of the photos I've posted. What about THESE (not bed nose, but FAR from beautifully groomed)...


----------



## heatherk

krandall said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> CLEARLY you've forgotten some of the photos I've posted. What about THESE (not bed nose, but FAR from beautifully groomed)...


Haha, wow!! :jaw:

I don't think Cey has ever gotten that dirty - but only because he is a prissy boy who hates getting wet and muddy


----------



## StarrLhasa

Buster and Buffy's Bed Heads - but Rosie wins.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

krandall said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> CLEARLY you've forgotten some of the photos I've posted. What about THESE (not bed nose, but FAR from beautifully groomed)...


ound: OK, you're right - I forgot those! But I think those may have been photos of an imposter!! ound: Surely, *Kodi* didn't get himself that dirty!! ound:


----------



## Atticus

Even I have to agree about Rosie, Atticus looks rumpled but Rosie looks well, insane! grins


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> CLEARLY you've forgotten some of the photos I've posted. What about THESE (not bed nose, but FAR from beautifully groomed)...


 I am so sick of this weather mine look like that at least once a day. Oh but they have so much fun!


----------



## Luciledodd

Rosie will take the win, her mother still loves her no matter how bad she looks. Yesterday we were taking a nap and I kept smelling something bad, but I had all the windows opens so thought it was coming in from outside. When we got up to go potty guess what...she had dried s***t attached to her back end. She and I were in the same bed! 

But don't want to hurt your feelings Karen, but there is no way I will willingly let Rosie get this dirty. lol


----------



## Atticus

We all know that Rosie is really a little Princess, full of S*** or not!I think you need to post another picture of her cuz I can't get her bed nose one out of my head!!!!


----------



## krandall

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie will take the win, her mother still loves her no matter how bad she looks. Yesterday we were taking a nap and I kept smelling something bad, but I had all the windows opens so thought it was coming in from outside. When we got up to go potty guess what...she had dried s***t attached to her back end. She and I were in the same bed!
> 
> But don't want to hurt your feelings Karen, but there is no way I will willingly let Rosie get this dirty. lol


I'll take a little good clean mud over s**t any day!:biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd

It really is a scary picture. If it were blown up someone might mistake her for "KUJO.


----------



## gelbergirl

Got this this morning


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Cute, I love all the 'Just woke up' photos.


----------



## krandall

Cute!


----------



## Luciledodd

Good ONe !


----------



## rokipiki

Aww Rosie! You are the best!
Here is Roki sleeping like angel on his favourite armchair. And them suddenly that camera clicking and flashing...
Third one has title "What's this for heaven's sake? It's mer, Roki, sleeping under coffee table


----------



## Luciledodd

You are right, just a little angel.


----------



## Suzi

I knew if I tried hard enough I could find one that might just top Rosie's


----------



## krandall

rokipiki said:


> Aww Rosie! You are the best!
> Here is Roki sleeping like angel on his favourite armchair. And them suddenly that camera clicking and flashing...
> Third one has title "What's this for heaven's sake? It's mer, Roki, sleeping under coffee table


Cute! In the 3rd one, you can't even tell which end of Roki is where!:biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd

Suzi you are pretty close. But face it, My Rosie is the uglist one when she wakes up.


----------



## rokipiki

krandall said:


> Cute! In the 3rd one, you can't even tell which end of Roki is where!:biggrin1:


Head on the left and tail at the right!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

What a fun, great thread! So here comes Fedja's wake up pic lol. I'm sure I have some really bad ones somewhere, but can't find them now urgh.


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha that pic of Fedji is GORGEOUS!!! I LOVE it... seriously!!!
But.... not exactly 'bed nose' ... LOL Rosie still wins.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero

And this one then? ))) But honest is honest...hard to win from Rosie :biggrin1:.


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, awwwwww... he is adorable!!


----------



## Luciledodd

I was going to give it to you until I realized it was upside down. It sure is nice to know that we all have imperfect dogs.


----------



## miller123

krandall said:


> ound:ound:ound:
> 
> CLEARLY you've forgotten some of the photos I've posted. What about THESE (not bed nose, but FAR from beautifully groomed)...


even with his hair messy, his head is still beautifully groomed, thats better than millers head look half the time ound:


----------



## Luciledodd

I gave in and trimmed Rosie's bags just in the middle and trimmed off some of the mustache that looked like Yosemite Sam most of the time. If I can get her to a groomer this week to thin out the mustache I will post pics.


----------



## Izzy-bella

Ahhhh...such cuties....had to add this one!

This is Stella Bella at three and half months old....DOES not want to be bothered with this waking up! 

Although I would hate if someone posted a picture of ME when she wakes me at 3:30 A.M. to go pottyl


----------



## Izzy-bella

And here is one of Stella's sister Izzy...She is two years old and sleeps as long as everyone else does. Does not hear Stella when she gets up in the middle of the night.
Stella is in her crate next to our bed and Izzy is curled up right next to me. 

Although this is her on the back of the couch, having her afternoon nap and avoiding her sister.


----------



## Prissy

Prissy is now one year old !

http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=621&pictureid=3600


----------



## krandall

Oh, good one!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Luciledodd

I think we could give it to Prissy.


----------



## krandall

It's pretty close, Lucile!ound:


----------



## Atticus

Better scroll back to page 2 Rosie,Rosie Rosie!!! tho Prissy is a sweetie as well.


----------



## Luciledodd

I love these fun contests. Everyone needs a good laugh every day.


----------



## Prissy

*Rosie looks great !*



Atticus said:


> Better scroll back to page 2 Rosie,Rosie Rosie!!! tho Prissy is a sweetie as well.


Prissy is incredibly nice, 
she can be stubburn sometimes,
but it never last very long. 
She just want to play all the time.










http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=626&pictureid=3639

I did scroll back to page 2 
Rosie certainly looks great.
In fact, they all look good.
Aren't we lucky to have a havanese companions ?

My little Prissy watch me et my wife, 
all the time she observes us 
It like having "big brother watching you...










http://www.havaneseforum.com/picture.php?albumid=626&pictureid=3638

She even understand what we say, 
at least it seems that she does.
We both think so. 

BTW this is great forum.

Michael.


----------



## jessegirl

heatherk said:


> Haha great thread Karen! I just took this picture of Cey. To be fair, I woke him up from his nap to take it and he wasn't thrilled about it .


OMG, Heather! Cey is so big! I guess I haven't seen any recent pics of him.


----------

